# Pennys' Weight Loss Comparison Thread!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so Holly had a point, I thought I'd share a progression of Penny's weight loss. Here she is last year in March at 97lbs.


























And here she is in March of this year at 63lbs - 

























Ok so now you all can be the judge, lol. Just so everyone knows, for any newbies, my Penny is epileptic and we battle that daily but her weight loss had to be done very carefully, took us 8 months to go from 97lbs to where she is at last months weigh in at 63lbs. We work on her conditioning daily, but we are also going thru a med dosage change, so acitivity has beenlight for now. We are at 2 weeks and 5 days seizure free for now


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Holy Shiznit for lack of being able to truly express the words I thought loll ...
Penny pooh lost a whole other dog!!
Tye great freaking job mom lady !!! 
Wow at her Girlish figure just amazing ..... lol I'm going back up there to look again ...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Penny looks great!


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW congrats! We know how hard it is to control seizures (r kids have epilepsy) i couldn't imagine how hard it is with a dog who can't talk to you. 
We also have a Penny dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ronnie - Penny sends you tons of kisses and says thank you. And she really did loose almost a whole Phoebe, lmaoooo

jmejiaa - Thank you 

95cobra - Oh wow, see I couldn't imagine having a child with seizures, and yes it does make it more difficult that she can't talk, out of all my dogs she's the only one I have ever wanted to talk, lol. And my Penny sayd hi to your Penny


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

all i can say is WOW!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YEA Penny! She ready for summer now  Great to hear she's doing better. All the best wishes hope she stays seizure free.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

PM - thank you 

KG - hahah gonna have to see about getting her a new bikini, she gotta stay fit to impress the guys, lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is looking great!I love the way she sits on her butt!Too cute!


----------



## v6pony (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, amazing job with Penny!
She looks amazing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Dixie, she has always sat like that

Thanks v6, we appreciate that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Job Tye and Penny! She looks great! She's always looked like a happy girl but look how much bigger her smile is now with a little weight off of her  Glad to hear you girls have almost 3 weeks seizure free


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Oz, tomorrow it'll be three weeks, super happy about that and you are right her smile is bigger since she lost the weight.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She looks WONDERFUL tye! Great job to both of you!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Shana, she's a good girl, got to go to a Kite Festival yesterday and be a breed ambassador, the kids love her


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Penny is so pretty, love her new slim shape!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks girl, I think she does too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She looks excellent! Great job girls. Its been a long road but Penny is looking exceptional


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe thanks Holly, I think she looks great, we will continue to work on her chest area and toning it up, but I am happy with her just taking the weight off.


----------

